
Show HN: Breaking News - pictur
https://break-news.co/
======
greenyoda
The top headline: "Dog dies after being dragged behind pickup truck and 'ran
over twice'"

Sorry, that's not really the kind of news I'm interested in reading.

------
buboard
i somehow expected news about stuff that is breaking.

~~~
zunzun
It should be news about how to break things, just like "fishing news" is about
fishing.

